# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل من معلومات عن أبي القاسم التميمي و كتبه المطبوعة و المخطوطة

## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هل من مساعدة إخوتي فيما عنونت به المقال بارك الله بكم .
و أتمنى أن تشيروا عليّ بغير ما ذكره محقق كتاب الحجة في بيان المحجة للمؤلف ، باستدراك أو تعقيب وما شاكل ذلك .

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

للرفع ،،،

----------


## المقدادي

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

له مناقب كتبها تلميذه أبو موسى المديني نقل عنها الحافظ الذهبي 

و لا علم لي ان كانت المناقب في عداد المفقود أو المخطوط ؟

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.

الترغيب والترهيب
تأليف
قوام السُّنَّة الأصبهاني

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

بارك الله فيك أخي المقدادي على ما أفدت ،،، و في أخينا إبراهيم على الكتاب .
- هل من مفيد في الموضوع أحسن الله إليكم .

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

ذكر لي بعض المشتغلين بالحديث من إخواننا أنه وقف على اسم كتاب مسلسلات للمؤلف .
فهل من تحقيق في الأمر ؟

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ينقل عنه الإمام ابن حجر في فتح الباري..

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

الإمام قِوام السُّنة الأصبهاني له مصنفات عديدة ، منها ماهو مطبوع ، ومنها ما هو مخطوط إلى الآن ، ومنها ما هو في عداد المفقود ، وسأوافيك بذلك مفصلاً  إن شاء الله .

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

كتابه المسلسلات عندي منه ثلاثة أو أربعة تسخ، وقد نسخته وقطعت شوطا فيه.

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

> كتابه المسلسلات عندي منه ثلاثة أو أربعة تسخ، وقد نسخته وقطعت شوطا فيه.


بما وسمه أستاذي الفاضل ؟؟

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

> الإمام قِوام السُّنة الأصبهاني له مصنفات عديدة ، منها ماهو مطبوع ، ومنها ما هو مخطوط إلى الآن ، ومنها ما هو في عداد المفقود ، وسأوافيك بذلك مفصلاً  إن شاء الله .


جزاك الله خيرا ، لا تغب عنا طويلا فتح الله عليك ،،،

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

> ينقل عنه الإمام ابن حجر في فتح الباري..


ينقل من شرحه على البخاري ، جزيت خيرا لي علم بذلك ،،،

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

المسلسلات يظهر لم يعنونها، والذي عليه فيما أذكر: أحاديث سبعة مسلسلة، جزء صغير.

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

من "معجم التاريخ التراث الإسلامي في مكتبات العالم" ص 672 - 673 :

----------


## إبراهام الأبياري

من "خزانة التراث" :
الرقم التسلسلي ... 6234
الفن ... حديث
عنوان المخطوط ... كتاب في الحديث
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
تاريخ الوفاة ... 0538هـ - 1143 م
قرن الوفاة ... 06هـ 12 م
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 0003-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 7313
الفن ... تراجم
عنوان المخطوط ... سير السلف الصالحين
عنوان فرعي ... طبقات الصوفية من الصحابة والتابعين
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
تاريخ الوفاة ... 0538هـ - 1143 م
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 0012-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 19052
الفن ... سيره
عنوان المخطوط ... المبعث والمغازي
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ - 1141 م
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ - 12 م
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 0354-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 21312
الفن ... وعظ وارشاد
عنوان المخطوط ... الترغيب والترهيب
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ - 1141 م
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ - 12 م
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 0784-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 23703
عنوان المخطوط ... سير السلف في تراجم الصحابه والتابعين
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 1161-3-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 23765
عنوان المخطوط ... الاحاديث المسلسله
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل التيمي
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 1171-4-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 51740
الفن ... نحو
الفن ... اعراب القرآن
الفن ... علوم القرآن
عنوان المخطوط ... اعراب القرآن
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... شستربيتي
اسم الدولة ... ايرلندا
اسم المدينة ... دبلن
رقم الحفظ ... 3/3672
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز البحث العلمي واحياء التراث الاسلامي
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... مكه المكرمه
رقم الحفظ ... 65 (عن شستربتي 3672)
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المركزيه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 3672

الرقم التسلسلي ... 52054
الفن ... عقائد
عنوان المخطوط ... الحجه في بيان المحجه
عنوان المخطوط ... بيان المحجه في سير الدلجه
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... شستربيتي
اسم الدولة ... ايرلندا
اسم المدينة ... دبلن
رقم الحفظ ... 4/3913
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المخطوطات
اسم الدولة ... الكويت
اسم المدينة ... الكويت
رقم الحفظ ... 2412 م ك عن شستربيتي 3913
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه الجامعه
اسم الدولة ... لبنان
اسم المدينة ... بيروت
رقم الحفظ ... 334
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... معهد المخطوطات العربيه
اسم الدولة ... مصر
اسم المدينة ... القاهره
رقم الحفظ ... 85 عن لاله لي 2329, 86 عن حكيم اوغلو 847/1, 87 عن احمد الثالث 1395

الرقم التسلسلي ... 66391
الفن ... حديث
عنوان المخطوط ... الترغيب والترهيب
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المركزيه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 294/ف
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المصغرات الفيلميه بقسم المخطوطات بالجامعه الاسلاميه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... المدينه المنوره
رقم الحفظ ... رقمه في القسم 5127/3/1,4933
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه برنستون
اسم الدولة ... الولايات المتحده الامريكيه
اسم المدينة ... برنستون
رقم الحفظ ... 111
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه الملك عبدالعزيز
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... المدينه المنوره
رقم الحفظ ... مجموعه المحموديه رقم:412

الرقم التسلسلي ... 69509
الفن ... حديث
عنوان المخطوط ... احاديث مسلسلات
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المركزيه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... مكه المكرمه
رقم الحفظ ... 644/10
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المخطوطات
اسم الدولة ... الكويت
اسم المدينة ... الكويت
رقم الحفظ ... 55 عن الظاهريه 34/3771
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المخطوطات
اسم الدولة ... الكويت
اسم المدينة ... الكويت
رقم الحفظ ... 616 م ك مجموع 8

الرقم التسلسلي ... 69785
الفن ... حديث
عنوان المخطوط ... الامالي
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المركزيه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... مكه المكرمه
رقم الحفظ ... 651/3

الرقم التسلسلي ... 70663
الفن ... حديث
عنوان المخطوط ... العوالي الموافقات
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المركزيه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... مكه المكرمه
رقم الحفظ ... 714/9
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المخطوطات
اسم الدولة ... الكويت
اسم المدينة ... الكويت
رقم الحفظ ... 1266 عن الظاهريه 105/3841

الرقم التسلسلي ... 71156
الفن ... سيره
عنوان المخطوط ... المبعث والمغازي
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المركزيه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... مكه المكرمه
رقم الحفظ ... 453
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... معهد المخطوطات العربيه
اسم الدولة ... مصر
اسم المدينة ... القاهره
رقم الحفظ ... 772 عن كوبريلي 1138 - ف 778

الرقم التسلسلي ... 72378
الفن ... تراجم
عنوان المخطوط ... سير السلف الصالحين
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 538هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه الوطنيه بباريس
اسم الدولة ... فرنسا
اسم المدينة ... باريس
رقم الحفظ ... 2012
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... عاشر افندي
اسم الدولة ... تركيا
اسم المدينة ... استانبول
رقم الحفظ ... 1/656
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المصغرات الفيلميه بقسم المخطوطات بالجامعه الاسلاميه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... المدينه المنوره
رقم الحفظ ... 1471, 8703, 7201/1
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... معهد المخطوطات العربيه
اسم الدولة ... مصر
اسم المدينة ... القاهره
رقم الحفظ ... 1102 عن مكتبه نواب سيد محمد علي بندوه العلماء بلكنو 2093 - ف 3070
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... معهد المخطوطات العربيه
اسم الدولة ... مصر
اسم المدينة ... القاهره
رقم الحفظ ... 702 عن الخزانه التيموريه 1375 تاريخ - ف 570
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... معهد المخطوطات العربيه
اسم الدولة ... مصر
اسم المدينة ... القاهره
رقم الحفظ ... عن الازهر (334) 6634 تاريخ اباظه
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه الازهريه
اسم الدولة ... مصر
اسم المدينة ... القاهره
رقم الحفظ ... [334]اباظه6634

الرقم التسلسلي ... 76312
الفن ... حديث
عنوان المخطوط ... الحديث المسلسل بقص الاظفار يوم الخميس والمسلسل بالمصافحه وغيره
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مكتبه المخطوطات
اسم الدولة ... الكويت
اسم المدينة ... الكويت
رقم الحفظ ... 641 مج 1 عن الظاهريه 51/3787

الرقم التسلسلي ... 97527
الفن ... تصوف
الفن ... وعظ وارشاد
عنوان المخطوط ... فصول مستخرجه من كتاب التذكره
عنوان المخطوط ... التذكره
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... فوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... معهد المخطوطات العربيه
اسم الدولة ... مصر
اسم المدينة ... القاهره
رقم الحفظ ... 223 عن حكيم اوغلو 847

الرقم التسلسلي ... 99877
عنوان المخطوط ... امالي ابي القاسم التيمي
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, التيمي
اسم الشهرة ... التيمي
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 1961-3-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 112901
الفن ... علوم القرآن
عنوان المخطوط ... اعراب القرآن
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السمه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 2368-20-ف

الرقم التسلسلي ... 114500
الفن ... شمائل الرسول
عنوان المخطوط ... دلائل النبوه
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, قوام السنه
اسم الشهرة ... قوام السنه
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المركزيه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... المدينه المنوره
رقم الحفظ ... 2027

الرقم التسلسلي ... 124906
الفن ... حديث
عنوان المخطوط ... الترغيب والترهيب
اسم المؤلف ... اسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل, الاصبهاني
اسم الشهرة ... الاصبهاني
اسم الشهرة ... الطلحي
اسم الشهرة ... ابن طاهر
تاريخ الوفاة ... 535هـ
قرن الوفاة ... 6هـ
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... المكتبه المحموديه
اسم الدولة ... المملكه العربيه السعوديه
اسم المدينة ... المدينه المنوره
رقم الحفظ ... 412

----------


## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

جزاكم الله خيرا على خدمتم لي ، بارك الله فيكم و بكم و لكم و عليكم ...

----------


## عبدالله مفتي زاده الأربلي

انقل لكم دراسة كافية وافية عن أبو القاسم التيمي قوّام السنة الأصبهاني من ملتقى أهل التفسير قامت بجمعها أخت فاضلة جزاها الله خيرا ونفعنا بموضوعها القيم ,, وإليكم رابط الموضوع :

http://vb.tafsir.net/tafsir20924/

----------

